# Unscharfe Schrift nach Systemwechsel



## Junoic (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vorgestern von Windows Vista 32bit auf die 64bit Version gewechselt. Jetzt wollte ich in WoW einloggen und sehe, dass die Schrift sehr unscharf ist.
Grafiktreiber und sämtliche anderen Treiber sind auf dem aktuellen Stand. Auflösungsänderungen haben ebenfalls nicht geholfen.

Im Windows Task-Manager steht nun auch neben dem WoW Prozess *32, deswegen stellte sich mir die Frage, ob man vielleicht WoW auch irgendwie auf 64 "updaten" muss, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie, falls das der Fall ist ^^

Wäre super wenn mir da wer helfen könnte.


----------



## Palimbula (1. Juni 2011)

Es gibt keine 64Bit-Version von WoW, daher wird WoW im 32Bit-Komaptibiltätsmodus ausgeführt --> Kennzeichnung im Task-Manager anhand "*32" als Zusatz bei dem jeweiligen Prozess. Die Unscharfe Schrift könnte an den Anti-Aliasing-Einstellungen von WoW liegen. Probiere einfach mal ein paar Einstellungen aus.


----------



## Junoic (1. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke.


----------

